# Wood working clamp clearance sale



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

*Wood working clamp clearence sale*

Harbor Frieght is have a clearence sale on there wood clamps. If you want to check it out www.harborfreight.com. just hit clearance and it will come up.


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks for the tip. I use the heck out of those ratchet clamps. And under $2.00 ea. WOW


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Your welcome I glad to help out.


----------

